# Smoked Hot Hungarian Peppers



## DanMcG (Aug 29, 2012)

I picked a dozen or so peppers Sunday while I was smoking my pastrami so I thought I'd throw these on the smoker as long as it was lit.








Sliced them in half and laid them on the rakes with hickory and at about 250° if I remember correctly. pulled them when I thought they looked good,







It was late that night so I frig'ed them and then stuck them in the dehydrator the next afternoon till they were crushable,
Then ground them up in my mini coffee grinder, (hand crank) and after three grinds I had enough. here they are side by side with some unsmoked ones.








And a little close up. 







What a difference in the flavor profile, I can't wait to make some sausage with this stuff...Stay tuned for that. and thanks for looking.


----------



## baja traveler (Aug 30, 2012)

That looks awesome -

I cant wait till spring when I can plant my own and do the same...

Where did you get your seed from?


----------



## scarbelly (Aug 30, 2012)

Wow Dan those came out great and you are going to have some great chili powder infused dishes


----------

